# Phillips Airfryer



## gail1 (Nov 9, 2011)

Im sure you have all seen the adverts for this and i have been tempted as I do occasionally like chips and its good that it does not use oil. But at that price you must be joking, they can put it where the monkey puts his nuts. 

www.philips.co.uk/c/home-cooking/171533/cat/


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Nov 9, 2011)

Never seen this before...............

Quite fancy the tefal actifry, uses one spoonful of oil for 1kg of chips.........

amazon are doing it for 99, usually its 100-170........


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2011)

Sounds a bit like the Tefal ActiFry, also pretty expensive, but I've heard very good reports about them  

I just tend to have oven chips!


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2011)

Haha NRB - we posted the same thing at the same time!


----------



## Steff (Nov 9, 2011)

Northerner said:


> Sounds a bit like the Tefal ActiFry, also pretty expensive, but I've heard very good reports about them
> 
> I just tend to have oven chips!



one guy on here got one he aint been on for abit but he said it was great.
personally i use the oven for my chips


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Nov 9, 2011)

Northerner said:


> Haha NRB - we posted the same thing at the same time!



to the second................


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Nov 9, 2011)

At those prices, I'm glad I don't like chips


----------



## Jennywren (Nov 9, 2011)

Amazon is a good price Argos have ?70 off but still ?129.99


----------



## FM001 (Nov 9, 2011)

Sounds healthier than a traditional fryer.


----------



## Klocky (Nov 9, 2011)

It does use oil Gail but only a very small amount - unless you use it to cook oven chips which dont need oil because they already have some on.

I haven't got one but have considered it.  I currently make my own fries with a bit of oil rubbed on and cooked in the oven.  I cant seem to cope with oven chips, they always make my bs go up.

Anyway, I found a video of it in action for anybody wanting a shufty.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l8J3F-PaRgk

My friend has an actifry which caught fire.  I do know that Watchdog also ran a feature on this problem.  I have no idea whether actifry have now rectified that, but on reading reviews for the actifry, it doesnt seem to have a very long lifespan for an expensive piece of kit.  The Phillips fryer I think is probably too new to find out about its longevity.


----------

